# Need help with customer and facial redness



## cindymeredith (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a customer who complains of redness in her face. It's not a rash, it's more of a rosy complexion.  She's wanting to know if there's anything I can put in my soap to help. I've read that witch hazel is good for redness. Can you put this in M&P soap? I don't know much about it. If not, is there anything else that anyone has had experience with that helped? BTW, I use the creamy goat's milk soap base from WSP and have had good reviews with ppl. with psoriasis with it. Maybe the base by itself would work? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Your customer's redness is a symptom of any number of problems.  It could be rosacea, psoriasis, or even food allergies/sensitivies.  Without knowing what is causing her redness, you're just stabbing in the dark trying to figure out what might help it.  And if allergies/sensitivies to something in her diet or environment are causing the redness, nothing will help as long as she remains exposed to it.

That said, there's an almost endless list of herbs and essential oils thought to help various skin conditions.... you just have to know what skin condition you're working with.


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 9, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Your customer's redness is a symptom of any number of problems.  It could be rosacea, psoriasis, or even food allergies/sensitivies.  Without knowing what is causing her redness, you're just stabbing in the dark trying to figure out what might help it.  And if allergies/sensitivies to something in her diet or environment are causing the redness, nothing will help as long as she remains exposed to it.
> 
> That said, there's an almost endless list of herbs and essential oils thought to help various skin conditions.... you just have to know what skin condition you're working with.



Thanks Daniel...I pretty much told her it may have to be a hit and miss thing.  I'll have to talk to her more and see if I can get a little more info. on her!


----------



## Lane (Apr 10, 2009)

I have problems with facial redness, I use an Olive Oil soap. It "seems" more gentle. However, I can say that I once read about Tea Tree Oil and helping skin. I tried it once and it made my skin waaay worse! So maybe stay away from that one....


----------



## carolynp (Apr 19, 2009)

*Idea*

Yes Tea Tree oil would be far to strong for a sensitive skin.
For my customers with that type of problem  you can try a clear base,rather than a base with titanium dioxide or any thing else added at the plant, I have found that a combination of HONEY, OLIVE OIL, ALOE VERA GEL,make for a very gentle soap. Have her try working some into a lather and leaving it on her face for a minute or two, then rinse. She should then follow with a simple  homemade moistuizer such as a combinatin of vitamin e,olive or avacado oil,meadow foam oil,rosehipseed oil,maybe a drop or two of sweet fennel essential oilfor it's skin soothing properties..


----------



## dloud2002 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Redness of face*

Hi..I just joined and saw this post. I have a form of Psoriasis (even my dermatologist doesn't know what kind it is yet) which covers my whole body at times. When I get it on my face and neck, it makes me incredibly self conscious and I do not like to be out in public. (Hard thing to do when I work in a hospital). My dermatologist said for me to use Dove soap but that really doesn't do anything to relieve the itching and scaling. Does anyone know if there is a soap I can make that will help this miserable and mysterious condition? It really itches and drives me bananas at times lol.
Call me flakey but it's not really my fault...LOL
Dave. :roll:


----------



## carolynp (Apr 30, 2009)

HONEY, OLIVE OIL, ALOE VERA GEL


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 1, 2009)

i'm confused, i thought only friends and family have used your soaps (thread about the soldier overseas) and now you have a 'customer' who has a condition?  I'm hoping this person is just a friend and not paying for your soap.  You could end up in a whole heap of trouble should a soap you make a 'customer' makes her skin fall off!  lol.

Really.

I would think a doctor visit would be more in line for this customer.  Other than that if I were you, I'd do nothing more than make a suggestion or two for them to try on their own.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 1, 2009)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> i'm confused, i thought only friends and family have used your soaps (thread about the soldier overseas) and now you have a 'customer' who has a condition?  I'm hoping this person is just a friend and not paying for your soap.  You could end up in a whole heap of trouble should a soap you make a 'customer' makes her skin fall off!  lol.
> 
> Really.
> 
> I would think a doctor visit would be more in line for this customer.  Other than that if I were you, I'd do nothing more than make a suggestion or two for them to try on their own.



It all started with friends and family..this person is a friend of a friend. I do sell my soaps now, though.  She uses my soap with regular FO in it and has no problems, I was just curious as to whether or not anyone has run into this and what has helped.  I would never sell her something "off the wall" or even make a claim that it could help her condition.  She's well aware that anything she might try from me is a trial....as...I have no experience with this (that's why I posted it here). And I won't be charging her as I'll be making sample sizes and seeing if anything helps.  

Thanks for your concern!


----------

